# Die nächsten Marathons



## Snake (17. September 2001)

Hy zusammen,

nachdem ich leider nicht beim Vulkaneifelmarathon war ,
wann sind die nächsten Marathons?

In diesem Jahr am 29.09. St. Wendel und dann? Wann geht es damit im nächsten Jahr los und wo?? Bitte nur Eure Erfahrungswerte (sprich Marathons, die Ihr empfehlen könnt) und nicht der Verweis auf Veith Marketing & Co. 

Danke!


----------



## Snake (19. September 2001)

Hallo, 

25 Leute haben die Frage schon gelesen und keiner kann einen Marathon nennen für die nächste Zeit?

Vielleicht formulieren wir die Frage mal anders:

Wer kann mir einen Marathon (egal wann) nennen, der im Raum Eifel, Ruhrpott, Siegerland (max. 200km von Köln entfernt) stattfindet? Wann findet der statt? Höhenmeter? Kilometer? Gute Erfahrungen gemacht?

Danke, ich zähl auf Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (19. September 2001)

Also am 29.09.01 findet der St. Wendel Marathon statt. http://www.sankt-wendel.de/bikesport/mtbmm-2001.html Und am 13.10.01 kannst du auch noch am Wasgau Marathon teilnehmen. http://www,wasgau-mtb-marathon.de Ich bin bei beiden noch nicht gefahren, aber sie sollen beide sehr schön sein.

ciao 
Robert

PS: Ein bisschen Internetrecherche kann einen ungemein weiterbringen


----------



## M.Sonneck (19. September 2001)

Ein bisschen spät - ich weis!

Am 22.09.01 (Samstag) findet im Allgäu der 3. MTB Marathon statt.
www.mtb-marathon.de

Einer der Schönsten für mich.

Leider liegt z. Zt. ab ca 1400m Schnee - mann muß über 1980 rauf  

200 Startplätze von 700 sind noch für Nachmeldungen frei!



Bis Samstag?

Marcus


----------



## Notrixxx (19. September 2001)

Am Samstag den 03.November findet der 4. Bredelaer MTB-Marathon statt.
Angeboten wird eine Runde  = 42km.
Schöne Runde, nette Veranstaltung.
Bei Interesse kann ich ja mal das Anmeldeformular scannen und zum Abruf hier einstellen!?
Notrixxx.


----------



## Snake (20. September 2001)

kannst Du gerne machen. Danke im voraus!


----------



## Notrixxx (27. September 2001)

Sorry für die Verspätung, bin jetzt wieder online.

Also den Bredelaer Marathon am 3. November hatte ich ja schon erwähnt und jetzt eine Ausschreibung drangehängt.

Dann wäre da noch der Marathon in Borgholzhausen bei Bielefeld am 14 Oktober. Prädikat: ´geht so´ da die Strecke nicht sehr anspruchsvoll ist.
Infos unter:  www.lc-solbad.de

Gruß,
Notrixxx


----------



## Markµs (4. Oktober 2001)

Hi Snake, 

interessieren dich auch CTFs? Dann kuck mal bei www.rad-net.de unter "Termine" "Breitensport" und "Country Touren Fahrten". Zwar ohne Zeitnahme und keine abgesperrte Strecke, aber dafür billig (um DM 10,--) und manchmal richtig gut.

Nach Marsberg fahre ich dieses Jahr auch wieder - ist allerdings technisch wenig anspruchsvoll und auch konditionell nicht sehr (dafür kann man schön heizen und kostet nicht so viel).


----------



## dubbel (21. August 2002)

hat jemand ne www-adresse, wo ich termine nachschauen kann?
bin auf der suche nach nem termin im oktober


----------



## wadde (21. August 2002)

15 september 2002 ; challenge bad orb 



www.challenge-bad-orb.de


grüsse 
*wadde*


----------



## Micki (21. August 2002)

www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katrin (21. August 2002)

@Notrixxx

Der Marathon in Borgholzhausen ist abgesagt worden, bitte aus Deinem Planer streichen.

@Snake

31.08.02 Grafschaft (Sauerland)
03.10.02 Olsberg (Sauerland) www.wiemeringhausen.de 


man sieht sich


----------



## vega970 (22. August 2002)

Hallo,

31.08.02   www.warndt-biker.de  (neu)

08.09.02 www.bank1saar-mtb.de  (viele Singletrails )

13.-15.09. 02  www.vulkanbike.de 


gruß

vega970


----------



## Bikehda (22. August 2002)

Zwar nicht ganz Oktober, aber am 20./21. September findet in Lambrecht(Pfalz) ein Doppelevent statt.

Freitag: City-Race mit fettem Preisgeld (250,-EUR) für den Sieger.

Samstag: Marathon mit 4 Streckenlängen im Angebot. Tombola mit zumindest im letzten Jahr fast Gewinngarantie (ist halt noch eine Veranstaltung die wachsen kann) und Nudelparty.

Alle Infos (Strecken, Anmeldung, Profil) unter

www.bike-pfalz.de


cu bikehda


----------



## team-ui (26. August 2002)

Hallo,
schau doch mal auf unsere Homepage, vielleicht findest Du was. Wir haben eine ganze Menge Tips und Berichte...


----------



## SoBe (27. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *Hy zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich leider nicht beim Vulkaneifelmarathon war...*



Na, dann bist du jawohl dieses Mal dabei?


----------



## Snake (27. August 2002)

...werden hier alte Beiträge rausgekramt!

@sobe: Yo! Diesmal bin ich dabei, steht auch in einem anderen thread. Du auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoBe (27. August 2002)

Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Snake (27. August 2002)

Welche Startnummer hast Du denn? Und wieviel Kilometer fährst Du pro Jahr (nur damit ich weiß, ob ich mich an Dein Hinterrad hänge oder es lieber lasse)


----------



## Madin (3. September 2002)

Dieses Jahr ganz neu geile Strecke wirklich super!
55Km 1300hm

www.challenge-bad-orb.de


----------



## SoBe (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *Welche Startnummer hast Du denn? Und wieviel Kilometer fährst Du pro Jahr (nur damit ich weiß, ob ich mich an Dein Hinterrad hänge oder es lieber lasse) *



  
Na, da wirst du bei mir nicht viel Probleme bekommen, dich an mein Hinterrad zu hängen: Ich komm' auf ca. 5.000 km im Jahr.
Überwiesen hab' ich zwar schon alles, aber (laut Anfrage) bekomme ich 'ne Startnummer wohl erst im Lauf der Tage.


----------



## Madin (9. September 2002)

uzcf


----------



## SoBe (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Madin _
> *uzcf *



 Krasse Aussage!


----------

